# Atkins & SIBO: feeling better!



## CapitolHill (Mar 10, 2011)

I have tried oodles of things, including two unsuccessful rounds of Rifaxin. On Wednesday I started a version of the Atkins Diet (meat, cheese, nuts, and nut butters, water, and no vegetables, fruits, breads, rice, etc.). I'm feeling better! I'm still bloating over the course of the day, but I don't even know how much of that is "normal" anymore (likely less than 1.5", though). Has anyone else tried this? How long should I wait to stabilize before trying challenge foods? Do I need to cut nuts to get an even better outcome?


----------

